# Recovery story...



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, what a year it has been. I had some massive DP, DR, Anxiety, and the worst of all existential thoughts. I wanted to write some recovery in hopes that it will encourage someone here. The DR I had stemmed from panic disorder mostly. In 2009, I had been very heavily meditating, and I think this made the panic stronger and also the DR stronger as I became very spaced out and ungrounded. I then started to massively analyze my existence as I didn't feel human anymore. I wrote a lot on these boards, and it really helped to connect with others who understood.

Recently, I have learned to become less afraid of the existential thoughts and also of feeling unreal. I am with a new therapist. He is training me to not focus on DR. He thinks I have obsessive tendencies, and could be Purely obsessional OCD, but we don't focus on that.

I am doing a lot better, and I want to encourage all of you that even when it seems really bleak and scary...it will always get better!


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

The DP thoughts can tend to be obsessive. Even when you lose the DR it's hard to break the habit of continuously checking how 'real' everything looks.


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

Onibla said:


> The DP thoughts can tend to be obsessive. Even when you lose the DR it's hard to break the habit of continuously checking how 'real' everything looks.


I agree with this. That is what traps you. If your always checking reality, your going to think its nt getting any better. This is why not thinking about it helps a lot, but that is hard to do. Keeping busy and staying occupied are good remedies for this. Fill your mind with other things. If your not thinking about it, it doesn't exist.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

glad to hear your doing better


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

Keep us updated on your recovery. I'm glad that you're seeking professional help. What approaches/theories are applied in therapy?


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

Glad things are going better for you. I've also had a few therapists talk to me about OCD, and kind of accepted that as part of what I've got going on, especially as the books I've looked at, Feeling Unreal and the guide by Mauricio Sierra, point to a possible OCD-DP/DR correlation. I don't know whether or not working on my obsessions has helped my DP/DR, but the OCD tools I've gotten at least help me to take my endlessly racing thoughts less seriously, which is grounding in itself.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Cambella2002 said:


> Keep us updated on your recovery. I'm glad that you're seeking professional help. What approaches/theories are applied in therapy?


I believe it is cognitive behavioral therapy. It really helps me sort out my thinking.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

dpsince2002 said:


> Glad things are going better for you. I've also had a few therapists talk to me about OCD, and kind of accepted that as part of what I've got going on, especially as the books I've looked at, Feeling Unreal and the guide by Mauricio Sierra, point to a possible OCD-DP/DR correlation. I don't know whether or not working on my obsessions has helped my DP/DR, but the OCD tools I've gotten at least help me to take my endlessly racing thoughts less seriously, which is grounding in itself.


Yes, I believe I may have a touch of OCD. It has been a helpful realization. I think there are some definite correlations between OCD and depersonalization.


----------

